
Alan Bean, the fourth human to walk on the Moon, has died - dsr12
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/alan-bean-the-fourth-human-to-walk-on-the-moon-has-died/
======
greenyoda
Currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17163699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17163699)

